# Why do so many whippets need rehoming?



## Patchworkpony (4 January 2015)

Why do so many whippets need rehoming and what are they like to live with?


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 January 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			Why do so many whippets need rehoming and what are they like to live with?
		
Click to expand...

I have rescued whippet crosses, they are very different from other breeds as are most sight hounds in general, but I think there are SO many of all breeds and types out there, especially staffies and the Bull types let alone whippets that need good homes.
I am in this group, many whippet owners on there to ask
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2419447733/


----------



## Annette4 (4 January 2015)

I've noticed it tends to be younger ones....they are a bit of a monster until the switch is hit. I've met quite a few over the last year and they have all been monsters until 18 months / 2 years then they calm down. Fizz is luckily a good girl mostly (besides climbing on the counter in the kitchen!) and once she's had a run she's quiet in the house. Once the switch is flicked, they're couch potatoes who need a 20 minute run


----------



## diamonddogs (5 January 2015)

A whippet is the only dog that my OH would consider if he ever relented and let me have another dog. This is mainly because he's been told they tend not to smell if healthy, even when elderly. Is this true?

I lost my beautiful Saluki cross last spring. He was such an easy dog, very quiet and just needed a quick sprint twice a day for exercise. Are whippets similar in nature to the larger sighthounds?

I do like a nice whippet (specially the type that looks like Dobby!) but we have cats. Is there a type that won't automatically chase a cat? Or would I have to break the habit of a lifetime and get a puppy rather than a rescue?


----------



## Elsbells (5 January 2015)

Whippets are great and we will always have one. 

They, in general are rather aloof towards strangers. They can appear nervous, but that's because they are quiet and like life that way. They are happy little dogs that love their walks, but equally they like nothing better than to lie on the sofa in front of the fire and sleep!


----------



## Equi (5 January 2015)

Because they are small and fancy looking but have a working dogs personality and the type of people who get them don't understand how to handle that.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 January 2015)

equi said:



			Because they are small and fancy looking but have a working dogs personality and the type of people who get them don't understand how to handle that.
		
Click to expand...

 That totally makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 January 2015)

diamonddogs said:



			A whippet is the only dog that my OH would consider if he ever relented and let me have another dog. This is mainly because he's been told they tend not to smell if healthy, even when elderly. Is this true?

I lost my beautiful Saluki cross last spring. He was such an easy dog, very quiet and just needed a quick sprint twice a day for exercise. Are whippets similar in nature to the larger sighthounds?

I do like a nice whippet (specially the type that looks like Dobby!) but we have cats. Is there a type that won't automatically chase a cat? Or would I have to break the habit of a lifetime and get a puppy rather than a rescue?
		
Click to expand...

Mine are fine with the cat. My dog who I have had from a few months old is more often than not found snuggled up with him. It would have been hard work to get to that stage had I introduced him as an adult though. My bitch is a whippet size lurcher with a big dose of collie, she was introduced as an adult, and she would never be so rude as to chase a cat :lol:

Both of mine are bone idle lazy creatures who sleep about 20 hours a day, although the dog in particular has in the past done hours and hours of fell walking day in, day out with me, but he was incredibly fit at that point. 

Theres lots of puppies and young dogs in rescues, as well as older dogs that are cat friendly


----------



## Leo Walker (5 January 2015)

equi said:



			Because they are small and fancy looking but have a working dogs personality and the type of people who get them don't understand how to handle that.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! Biggest shock of my life when I got mine! I was his 4th owner in about 13 weeks and he was demonic :lol: We struggled for about 3 months until the penny dropped that he just needed to work. I cried every single day, at least once as I despaired and just couldnt manage him. Took a lot of work and a change of mindset.

Hes now 3 year old and has mellowed with age thank god! A young working bred whippet with a chequered past was not an easy fix! :lol:


----------



## {97702} (5 January 2015)

I struggle with the idea of whippets being demonic - neither of mine were, perhaps I was just lucky   They are fiesty little souls, with a lot more about them than the average rescue greyhound, I cannot wait to have another one


----------



## ozpoz (5 January 2015)

Mine was slow to "get" house training - but perfect once he got it. Sensitive, bright, beautiful - a bit like living with a quirky and tiny thoroughbred.  Runs and runs for fun - it is just so lovely to watch him. Mine is great with family cats - not so with a strange cat! Rain/sleet is not good...


----------



## Bosworth (5 January 2015)

I have a gorgeous whippet girly Nonny, She came to me as a foster at ll,30 one friday night. She was 7 months old, was rescued from a puppy farm where she had been kept in a 6ft by 4ft concrete shed with no windows. She was underweight and had never been allowed to run free. On the Saturday I took her with me and my Bedlington boy Flodden to the farm to do my horse, She stuck to me like glue and then I let her run free with Flodden. She was amazing, crawled on her belly on the grass as no idea what to do, she came back to me as soon as i called her and I decided immediately that she was going no where. I kept her. And she is amazing, house trained from day 1, recall is outstanding from any distance, never growls. adores my bedlington, is so sane I can take her anywhere, runs like a lunatic in open fields, and walks to heel when asked. She helps us round up sheep and cattle. Is as tough as old boots, never shivers or shakes,wont wear coats, loves going out in all weathers,  runs for hours, or sleeps for ever. Gives great cuddles if asked to, but never demands, doesnt steal, is perfect in every way really. And she is so so so happy, and will never be abused again.


----------



## Chiffy (6 January 2015)

Oh Bosworth what a lovely post. I had a whippet after I was married (long time ago!) once I stopped working full time. She was perfect in every way, easy to house train, gentle, affectionate, obedient but fun and loved to run. We bred one litter from her and kept another bitch who was also easy.
I have noticed in recent years that many seem now to have a more feisty and different temperament  to whippets as I knew them. Maybe the breeding has changed and not for the better and this is causing more to land up in rescue.


----------



## diamonddogs (6 January 2015)

Thanks for the advice - I suppose my best bet would be to get hold of an older puppy, unless my poor elderly cat leaves us before I persuade him we need a whippet in our lives, in which case we could get an older one.

In my experience, many rescue dogs seem to be adolescents, so it might be that people get them puppy trained and think everything's great, then lose patience when the poor animal gets a touch of the Kevins!

Before we had our sighthound I only knew Dobermanns, so an adolescent puppy of a different breed's a breeze by comparison!


----------

